# Is PB&J really that bad for kids?



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Of course, I'm talking about the 'healthier' version... Whole wheat bread, home-made (no HFCS!) jelly, organic peanut butter.

So, in all honesty, is it that bad for a snack? For lunch? I hear mamas go "Yeah, we have a lot of PB&J..." as if it's a bad thing. But, really, you're getting good carbs from the bread, protein from the PB, and nummyness from the jelly. Maybe vit-c? Not sure how that translates from fruit to jelly, if it does at all.

So, thoughts? It's a fairly common snack here... Doesn't take the place of a meal, but like right now DD is munching happily on half a sandwich for her before-bed snack.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it's a matter of degrees, really.

I mean, PB&J is a healthier snack than Twinkies (just to name one), but not as healthy a snack as say carrot sticks.

So long as you are comfortable with the healthfullness of all the parts of the sandwich, I don't see a problem with it, for your family. Other families may have other rules.

If it were the only thing your LO ate morning, noon and night though... then I'd question the healthfullness of it.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

We don't do peanut butter (for a few reasons including the possible issue w/aflatoxin), but we do love almond butter. Yum!


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

If it wasn't for PB (and sunflower butter), I think DD would starve! It's the only protein we can get into her. She won't touch meat or beans...So we do what we have to. She will eat yogurt occasionally but even that is hit or miss.

I try to make it a bit healthier by doing PB & banana or PB with apples to dip. But we do a LOT of PB here.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i think it's very healthy! wth do I know though....


----------



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
We don't do peanut butter (for a few reasons including the possible issue w/aflatoxin), but we do love almond butter. Yum!

Aflatoxin? Off to google, but can you explain? And is almond butter better, because if so I might try to pick that up instead of PB next time...

Okay, so after reading about it (a la Wiki), I'm a bit more informed. But Wiki says it can be in almonds as well... so wouldn't it be in almondbutter too?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I lived on peanut butter, honey & molasses on whole wheat bread as a kid. I think I'd have starved if it wasn't for that. *I* still eat a lot of pb as does my dad and dh. Its good, its pretty darn good for me, and its way easy. Mostly we eat it for lunches (though DH tends to eat it for breakfast). But, as a kid I ate it for lunch & dinner lots and lots and lots...


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

From the books I have, it's supposedly in higher concentrations and more common in peanut butter.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
If it wasn't for PB (and sunflower butter), I think DD would starve! It's the only protein we can get into her. She won't touch meat or beans...So we do what we have to. She will eat yogurt occasionally but even that is hit or miss.


This is my ds word for word!

I would love it if ds would sit and eat beans and veggies...or anything really...but I am not going to force him to eat them. I'll keep putting them on his plate and hope though!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
From the books I have, it's supposedly in higher concentrations and more common in peanut butter.


If I am recalling this correctly aflatoxins cause more harm if you eat a lot of meat. They don't effect you as much, if at all, if you are vegetarian. Also, there was research about how a low protein diet lessens the effect of aflatoxin. My wording is not eloquent by any means but The China Study states it better


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

You could try sprouted bread such as ezekiel or even manna bread, they are both very healthy. Raw organic almond butter is very nutritious, any nut butter like cashew, sesame, or even coconut butter is great! You could try making your own jelly, without sugar, use something like agave.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think it's unhealthy. I wouldn't even say it's less healthy than carrot sticks. If a child needs protein right then a pb&j is a lot MORE healthy for that child at that point in time.

The jelly is pretty much sugar, but







I'm not anti sugar.

-Angela


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
If I am recalling this correctly aflatoxins cause more harm if you eat a lot of meat. They don't effect you as much, if at all, if you are vegetarian. Also, there was research about how a low protein diet lessens the effect of aflatoxin. My wording is not eloquent by any means but The China Study states it better









I have that book.







It's a great book, though I haven't read it in a long while.

We still prefer not to eat it. For one thing, I've find that my kids eat a lot more pb on their sandwiches than they do almond butter. A little almond butter goes a ong way for us, where pb they would pile on.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

According to what I've read on the subject, some peanuts are more prone to aflatoxins than others. I think it's Valencia peanuts that grow in more arid climates (like the American SW, I think they grow a lot in New Mexico), and because of less humidity they are less likely to get the mold on them that forms the aflatoxin. I think I read somewhere that Maranatha and Arrowhead Mills organic peanut butter are both made from Valencia peanuts.

I don't think peanut butter should be a daily staple, but as a snack or part of a meal now and then, I think it's fine. I think the aflatoxin thing gets overblown, although it is one more thing adding to a modern toxic load and could be problematic for some. If one is otherwise healthy, I think our bodies probably metabolize it okay. But maybe I'm just saying that because I like peanut butter.

Some cultures use peanuts as a staple, it would be interesting to know whether or not they have higher rates of the diseases supposedly related to aflatoxins .


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

You know, I've always thought of the "we eat a lot of pb and j around here" comment as meaning that it isn't very varied or gourmet, not that it isn't healthy. It's fine around my house! I go for low sugar jelly, but it doesn't bug me; and we do whole wheat multigrain bread; and fresh peanut butter. I'd far rather have DD eat PB and J than carrots, though she eats both. She needs the calories and the protein, which she would not be getting from an equal size portion of carrots.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

We eat a lot of PB&J around here. Well, I do, more than the kids.









We buy the Arrowhead Mills pb about half the time (and store brands of all-natural the other half). We use whole wheat bread (homemade about half the time, as healthy as we can buy the other half). We use low-sugar jam (definitely without HFCS).

I actually think it's really healthy.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

PB&J is definately a fall back here. DD can be soo picky and even things she likes for dinner, she won't like warmed up the next day.. If supper isn't on the "Approved lunch food list" for her, often times she'll take PB&J. We use WW bread and homemade jam and go sparingly on the peanut butter. I usually try to round out her lunch with veggie stick on those days









I figure it could be worse..She had bologna once at her aunts house and has asked for it every week since..bleh!


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't think it's unhealthy. I wouldn't even say it's less healthy than carrot sticks. If a child needs protein right then a pb&j is a lot MORE healthy for that child at that point in time.

The jelly is pretty much sugar, but







I'm not anti sugar.

-Angela

ita. i think a pb and j could sustain a child for quite a while, healthily. i went through a weird phase as a kid when i was 8 years old and would ONLY eat pb and j on whole wheat bread (the pb also had no sugar and no added fats, just peanuts) and strawberries. this was literally my meal every day for many moons. it was a bit nuerotic i guess but my parents figured it wasnt worth fighting as long as i was healthy.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJP* 
According to what I've read on the subject, some peanuts are more prone to aflatoxins than others. I think it's Valencia peanuts that grow in more arid climates (like the American SW, I think they grow a lot in New Mexico), and because of less humidity they are less likely to get the mold on them that forms the aflatoxin. I think I read somewhere that Maranatha and Arrowhead Mills organic peanut butter are both made from Valencia peanuts.

I don't think peanut butter should be a daily staple, but as a snack or part of a meal now and then, I think it's fine. I think the aflatoxin thing gets overblown, although it is one more thing adding to a modern toxic load and could be problematic for some. If one is otherwise healthy, I think our bodies probably metabolize it okay. But maybe I'm just saying that because I like peanut butter.

Some cultures use peanuts as a staple, it would be interesting to know whether or not they have higher rates of the diseases supposedly related to aflatoxins .


the cultures that eat a lot of peanut products geneerally ferment, soak or otherwise treat the peanuts prior to cooking so that many of the toxins and allergenic properties of the peanuts are gone. in the usa we usually eat peanuts only roasted.


----------



## vioburn (Aug 13, 2007)

You could make your own PB. Buy raw peanuts, soak them, then throw them in the food processor, if you're worried about it. I've never done it, but I'm not too worried.









We like PB&J here. It's not eaten every day, but it's easy to take with me for the day or give as a quick snack.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

We do PB&J here, too. Or, lately, PB & Nutella.







: It was a surprise from dh. I had no idea it would become the new favorite lunch thing.









It's not very varied, but we do what we can for breakfast & dinner meals and for snacks.


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

My kids may also starve without peanut butter and honey sandwiches. We do all natural peanut butter on whole grain or sprouted grain bread and a tiny bit of local honey.

I grew up on Jiff and Grape jelly on white bread








:


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

we do pb&j or pb&honey on WW constantly. My kids eat it once a day at least, however they do eat a variety of beans, veg, fish, and other lean proteins at dinner time, and usually fruit with oatmeal for breakfast.

The thing is, that kids could be eating a whole lot worse. What about the kids who are addicted to burgers and fries everyday.

I think that as long as they have a healthy diet the majority of the time, it all balances out in the long run.

Moderation is key


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
You know, I've always thought of the "we eat a lot of pb and j around here" comment as meaning that it isn't very varied or gourmet, not that it isn't healthy.

Our kids eat a lot of peanut butter... and that's how I use the expression... meaning really quick and simple.


----------



## MamaRhi (Nov 24, 2001)

My brother ate nothing but PB&J for years when we were little and now my DS eats a lot of PB&J. Me too, actually. I grew up on whole wheat bread and homemade peanut butter. My kids get nothing but whole wheat bread and all-natural organic PB. We mostly do preserves, but sometimes we have PB & honey as a treat. One friend of mine even made DS a PB and blueberry sandwich. It's really quite healthy unless you're allergic to PB. A little jelly/jam/preserves isn't going to hurt. Even if it's every day. The great thing about PB & J is that it's easy, fast, healthy and most kids love it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
You know, I've always thought of the "we eat a lot of pb and j around here" comment as meaning that it isn't very varied or gourmet, not that it isn't healthy.

That's me. We eat it more often than I'd like, but it doesn't bug me because of the nutrition or lack thereof. It bugs me because I wish I were more innovative about lunches. I just get burned out on trying to find things they'll eat. Today...PB&J, strawberries and an apple. Tomorrow...probably PB&J, grapes and another apple...maybe a peach. Whoopee. I had rice with leftover sauce from last night's chicken, but the kids don't like the sauce.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
We do PB&J here, too. Or, lately, PB & Nutella.







: It was a surprise from dh. I had no idea it would become the new favorite lunch thing.









It's not very varied, but we do what we can for breakfast & dinner meals and for snacks.

omigosh i almost forgot how much i love nutella! yumm. i let my kids dip bites of banana in it. then i eat the rest strait out of the jar. of course i say the baby wanted it, lol.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

We do a ton of PB around here. On whole wheat bread, as dip for banana or apple slices, etc. I eat it almost every day. I am a veggie and it is an easy way to get protein. I don't give dd jelly, b/c she does not ask for it, but have no problem with a little sugar.


----------



## hula (May 26, 2005)

Fluffernutter, anyone?









I grew up eating peanut-butter and marshmallow Fluff sandwiches (on white bread, of course!).

I recently introduced DS to them - but with organic peanut butter, whole wheat bread, and ricemellow creme.

I mainly did it because I saw the ricemellow creme in the HFS and started craving Fluffernutters. So I had to buy some to get it out of my system. He probably has it about once a week, and I have a half sandwich, plus the crusts he won't eat.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hula* 
Fluffernutter, anyone?









I grew up eating peanut-butter and marshmallow Fluff sandwiches (on white bread, of course!).

I recently introduced DS to them - but with organic peanut butter, whole wheat bread, and ricemellow creme.

I mainly did it because I saw the ricemellow creme in the HFS and started craving Fluffernutters. So I had to buy some to get it out of my system. He probably has it about once a week, and I have a half sandwich, plus the crusts he won't eat.



















That's as bad as nutella in our house!!! I have to HIDE the fluff or the kids will get into it.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I would never have thought that someone would think that PB and J wasn't a healthy snack or even a lunch. Odd.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
You know, I've always thought of the "we eat a lot of pb and j around here" comment as meaning that it isn't very varied or gourmet, not that it isn't healthy.

That's how I hear it, too.

The person wants to be making huge gourmet dinners that vary every night and the family never gets bored of anything, but life intervenes and you just plunk down an easy and healthy (at least in my house with all organic bread, pb, and jam) sandwich instead.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hula* 
Fluffernutter, anyone?









I grew up eating peanut-butter and marshmallow Fluff sandwiches (on white bread, of course!).

I recently introduced DS to them - but with organic peanut butter, whole wheat bread, and ricemellow creme.

I mainly did it because I saw the ricemellow creme in the HFS and started craving Fluffernutters. So I had to buy some to get it out of my system. He probably has it about once a week, and I have a half sandwich, plus the crusts he won't eat.









I shudder to think how many "fluffernutters on white" I ate when I was pregnant







They do nothing for me now, but pregnancy is a weird thing....


----------

